# Ruth not due till march and already as big as last year



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Ruth is our best milker and a 4 yr old 3rd freshener. She is confirmed bred by bioPryn and was exposed 10/22/13 thru 10/25/13. She is 42 inches around! And 79 lbs!!! How many do we think? She carries deep too...hides them
to. She has 2 last year...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I vote triplet doelings! All presented correctly and birthed easily! You've got a long 8 weeks ahead of you...My first 2014 kids are due 3/13 and I'm so antsy already!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Aww...love the pics. You can tell she is very much loved. . I am going to guess triplets also.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Her udder is bigger than the does due this month...but then she is our milker and will be a 3f....








Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look pretty spoiled!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Karen took the words right outta my mouth!
Love the one of in his lap, and the snowcoat too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say twins and yes, they do look spoiled LOL, I love it.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

43" around now...bigger than the girls due this month...and her hind end is looser...and she has a pretty good udder goin'... about the possibility of a fence breeding....hmmm


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Enjoyed looking at these photo's, she looks soooo content & happy hlala:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So the one thats not due until march...had discharge...lol. something tells me we had a sneaky ctafty buck who found a way to match his will

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

What worries me is she is HUGE. I'm hoping she's looking ready because she is ready and was "fence bred" prior to when we put her in with the buck. I'm hoping she's NOT about ready to have them premature 

We brought the buck over from his offsite farm on 9/20 and by 9/22 ALL three does were in heat. We decided to breed only 2 that week as we have 2 kidding stalls. The fence between the kidding pen (where we had the buck) has a cattle panel and then 2" away garden fencing with 2"x4" openings. I've never seen a buck fence breed a doe, but I've heard it can happen and she WAS flagging the fence... We weren't too worried as it's not like breeding all 3 would spell disaster or anything...but then on 10/23 she REALLY stood for the buck...so, since she hadn't been in with him in September AND stood well for him 10/23...I penciled in her march kidding dates. Now her udder is full, her ligs have gone from hard pencil to taunt rubber band, she has dropped and hollowed and is loosing her plug with some clear discharge starting. For her this usually means we are about a week away... so I'm excited...then worried... lol. Guess there's no point in worrying about it since there's nothing we can do other than help her when she goes into labor and hope they are full term kiddos. Goes to show having a due date doesn't always help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully things are fine and the buck just got her earlier than expected.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Okay seriously this gal is getting ready...her tail is "crooked" (only happens when kidding...ligs are there but really REALLY deep. More goo this am.. and she's LOVEY...super lovey. But I did not put her with the buck until October 20.... she's not "due" till the 2nd week of march, so I'm worried. He could have fence bred her...I keep telling myself this...he was a cattle panel covered in 2"x4" garcen fence away. For my peace of mind...those of you who have had fence breedings...tell me this is common...tell me this is what's happening and she's not premature.... I need assurance..

i'm ready for kids this week...just not hers!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Time will tell. Good luck. 

Fence breedings do happen.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Opened the garden gate so the girls would walk around and exercise. Ruth is standing by herself and her ligs are mush...but no udder really...shes usually bagged up big and strutted at kidding...so im back to worried about the kids

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Guess it'll be little sleep! If I had to guess she may be good till march. Ligs can come and go. And goo could happen for a month. Best of luck!!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Her ligs are completly gone this morning and she's nesting...doesn't want my husband to leave her side. Guess one way or another she's going to have them... She DID fill her udder up a lot more last night. I was concerned because the empty udder is not like her and can mean her body knows something's worng with the kids...but a full/filling udder is a good thing to see. Crossing my fingers & saying my prayers for full term, healthy kiddos!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I hope everything goes okay! Maybe the buck was just sneaky


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She sure is posty...but her ligs are back. Shaved her udder tonight and its not looking ready..oh the doe code

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Still has ligs and she keeps getting bigger. I think she may hod out for her march due date. It seems like she loosened up so the babies could move south and relieve pressure on her organs...then things tightened up again. Funny what u notice when u spend a lot of time out there

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet everything will be fine.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She is now 45 1/4 inches around...wowza? Am I the only one who measures my goats? lol. I'm starting to think triplets... She's now not due until 3/11! Poor girl's skin is so tight it's like a drum. She begs for rub downs because everywhere is uncomfortable...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Big mamma has a beardcycle....lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Oops...pic didnt go

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Love the beard! You inspired me to measure my goat. My girl is due today and measured 41 1/4".

I'm hoping for healthy, easy deliveries for both of our girls!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She.is.ginormous. 45 inches and starting to get some discharge. Its supposed to be 70 degrees 2morro then 16 and 3 inches of snow wednesday then 50 by friday....hopong everyone stays healthy this week

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is big!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Well...we had a long thin strand of clear gel tonight...day 142. She still has her ligs though and isn't showing any other signs. She's typically kids on day 149 tho so we'll see. It was at least 6 inches of clear gel...THAT usually means kids the next day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she won't keep you waiting long.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

No changes...ive got 3 days off work tho...so guess no kids for at least 4 days

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I hope she goes soon!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Still no bebes....and i go back to work tomorrow...sigh

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Im with you i had one due yesterday at 150 days and i stayed home all weekend for her, and go back to work tomorrow...ugh...the doe code 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's waiting to surprise you!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

okay...according to my husband (who was on his way out to make the 1hour round trip getting our daughter from school)...her tail is high and crooked over her back like a "c" shape....um...hurry home honey!

Which will happen first...newborn kids or husband gets back home, lol....taking bets...??? Third option is...they hold off for five more days and giggle behind our backs.


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

And Corey made it home...she's eating and hopping around...but another doe is lying down stretching and has no ligs...lol what a week this will be.."look at me...no wait, me...no, no...look at me...."


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So i came home...she is stretching some but still has ligs and more filling to do...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

This thread was like an exciting book u can't put down!


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I was so expecting babies and all I got was a goats behind!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Riggers said:


> I was so expecting babies and all I got was a goats behind!


We do tend to look at a bunch of hoohahs. Lol

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Imagine how i feel...lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Lol

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry. I get to be snotty because mine all delivered already. This waiting on does club stinks something fierce!


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay. I'm back in the club because of this thread... do we have babies yet? lol


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm watching here also. Can't wait to see Ruth's babies. This will make it easier to find the thread. I so enjoyed watching my Boer mix girls out enjoying our beautiful day after another bad day of heavy day of rain & drop to 20 degrees. I think I will wait forever to have more babies. At least make sure they deliver late spring. I worried too much. Thanks


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I was hoping to have something to report this morning...you know...goo, loose ligaments, bigger udder, walking funny...something. but alas...there have been no changes. I double checked my dates...this is day 147 or 148. we handbred so I am sure, lol. Last year by day 145 she was loosy goosy....she did lose her ligaments....a few weeks ago...but they're back now. She's a masters in the doe code ... oh, and the kidding cam? She knows what it is. It makes no sound...but she looks right up at it and talks to us all night long...and makes certain to sleep in the HARDEST place to pan the camera to.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Uhm... hand bred?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Riggers said:


> Uhm... hand bred?


lol...meaning we took her to the buck, watched (helped? even a couple times holding her still) waited for all the right signs (hunching doe, buck throws head back, lol...you know, the worx...), then put her back in her pen...

Here handbreeding seems to mean you were there teh whole time, even had the animals on lead for some nigi's ...while pen bred means the animals were together for an amount of time but not observed the entire time...


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

okay well that's not what "hand bred" SOUNDS like it would mean... lol


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol..well im happy to report that weve had no ligs for over 12 hpurs and we are now stringing lots of white goo....babies otw...inless shes the doe code zen master...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol...well im happy to report weve had no ligs for 12 plus hours and are now streaming lots of white n clear goo...babies otw..unless shes the doe code zen master...m

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Good luck

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

And....nothing. geesh...cmon ruthie! That was too much goop to be nothing....sigh

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Doe Code Zen Master Status: Achieved.


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Im waiting i got home at 1130 am and her udder was bigger at 230 it had gotten larger, it felt firm as well

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Well?!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Not yet...but her udder doubled overnight and theres more goop...im thinking today...holi 3f udders

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh hea...jewels udder double since 1130 yesterday morning and her tail this morning was laid to her back hubby thinks todah

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would think today too. Happy kidding, and prayers sent!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Still prelaboring...and filling..she starys pushing and a stray dog keeps circling our fence...im in the city and home alone...so i have to scarehim off...she stops labor each time...so frustrating

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

She pretty...jewel would not let me near her i kept following her with the phone to catch udder shots i think she sick of me lol, but a lot of rubbing on the fences, vulva looks real red and swollen...keep posting maybe today will be our day...maybe jewel will hold out until the weekend, yea right i can only wish

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Quads...3 boys and a polled doeling...not sure shes done either...hoping she is!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the cutie pies!


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Congrats...im still waiting...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow! They are beautiful! What is a polled doeling?


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay! My polled doe is due very soon and I'm really hoping for a polled doeling too!! (Polled means naturally born without horns)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

How do you know if they are polled at birth?


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

OH and btw [email protected]!!!! They look adorable


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Sometimes its hard to tell...but when they have a round egg shaped head with no swirls and what looks to me like a hedgehog hair patter around the eyes...some call it eyebrows...you know. The girl is in the back right corner in my husbands lap

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my, they are precious!!


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

The triplets we had the other day seem to have no nubs and no swirls, so I'm confused because the breeder I got them from says they have no naturally polled goats. I guess maybe they will pop some nubs here in the next few days... as it is they are 5 days old and nothing so far.


----------

